# saving the use of the "Trip" button



## Nismo_06 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey all, 

I'm new here and just have one question. 
I had an 03 maxima that got totaled. When I had the stereo store install my new eclipse head unit I lost functionality of my "trip button" I have a new 06 Altima and want to install the eclipse unit again. I do not want to loose the functions of the Trip button again. I like to know the temp, dte, and 2 tripomiters. Is there any way when they install the head unit to keep the functionality of this button? if not I will just install my amp and sub to the stock unit and not have mp3 capability. 

Thanks!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Are you sure you/they didn't accidentally unplug something that didn't need to be unplugged back there?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Nismo_06 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm new here and just have one question.
> I had an 03 maxima that got totaled. When I had the stereo store install my new eclipse head unit I lost functionality of my "trip button" I have a new 06 Altima and want to install the eclipse unit again. I do not want to loose the functions of the Trip button again. I like to know the temp, dte, and 2 tripomiters. Is there any way when they install the head unit to keep the functionality of this button? if not I will just install my amp and sub to the stock unit and not have mp3 capability.
> ...


I used the PAC adaptor on my 03 to make the steering wheel controls work my aftermarket head unit. It allows you to retain the trip meters and the other functions. Should work for the 06.


----------



## Nismo_06 (Jan 31, 2006)

wickedsr20 said:


> I used the PAC adaptor on my 03 to make the steering wheel controls work my aftermarket head unit. It allows you to retain the trip meters and the other functions. Should work for the 06.


Which pac adapter would you use? model number?
Most of the adapters I have seen only keep audio controlls


----------



## Nismo_06 (Jan 31, 2006)

Nevermind, I just bought a PAC SWI-X I talked with one of their engineers and they said the TRIP button will still work once the unit is installed


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Nismo_06 said:


> Nevermind, I just bought a PAC SWI-X I talked with one of their engineers and they said the TRIP button will still work once the unit is installed


That's the one I have. You should be good to go.


----------

